# Self-fulfilling prophecy



## vincix

Aș vrea să știu cum aș putea traduce în română (fără să folosesc un barbarism) „self-fulfilling prophecy” în contextul următor:


> when a patient shows up for help after such an event, they are in a highly suggestible state of mind, and, when an authority figure like a licensed psychologist says “You’ll need treatment for the next twenty years,” this quickly becomes reality for the patient, thus, a self-fulfilling prophecy.


 

Vrea să spun că un psiholog care propune un tratament absurd de douăzeci de ani unui pacient într-o stare foarte delicată va face un „self-fulfilling prophecy” — adica recuperarea pacientului chiar va fi atât de lungă, dar asta din cauza psihologului.

Am găsit tot felul de variante, dar nu știu în ce măsură limba română are deja o variantă proprie (auto-profeție, profeție autoîmplinitoare, profeție care se autoîmplinește etc.)


----------



## selenanew

" Profeție autoîmplinită""  pare cel mai potrivit termin psihologic.


----------



## vincix

selenanew said:


> " Profeție autoîmplinită""  pare cel mai potrivit termin psihologic.



Pe de o parte nu este vorba de o sintagma din domeniul psihologiei. Numai contextul, întâmplător, se referă la asta. Pe de altă parte, a folosi „împlinit”, deci participiul, nu mi se pare o traducere potrivită pentru ceva care urmează să se întâmple sau e în proces de desfășurare. Francezii, de exemplu, îl traduc „Prophetie autorealisatrice” (cu accentele pe „e” aferente), deci nu aleg varianta de participiu pentru simplul fapt că profeția nu s-a împlinit încă. E „fulfilling”.


----------



## selenanew

Da, desigur, multe depind de context.

Atunci poate fi vorba de o " realitate autosugestivă".


----------



## farscape

Asta e temă pentru w/e, vincix  Până atunci am găsit câteva idei interesante la Universitatea din Michigan. Cea mai importantă mi se pare chestia cu implicarea a două persoane și apoi exemplele.

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

farscape said:


> Asta e temă pentru w/e, vincix  Până atunci am găsit câteva idei interesante la Universitatea din Michigan. Cea mai importantă mi se pare chestia cu implicarea a două persoane și apoi exemplele.
> 
> Later,
> .



Nu înțeleg ce vrei să zici exact prin w/e. Pe net am găsit numai „whatever” 
Am cam înțeles în principiu ce înseamnă self-fulfilling prophecy (wikipedia nu explică rău). Mai important mi se pare să găsesc un corespondent în română.


----------



## Zareza

Cred că între timp ai aflat că w/e înseamnă week-end. 

Termenul self-fulfilling prophecy = profeție autoîmplinită (cum a scris și @selenanew)

Aici o asistentă de la Facultatea de Psihologie din Timișoara scria (bilingv) în 2018 folosind termenul: https://psycnet.apa.org/record/2018-31155-004 (American Psychological Association- APA)

Aici un profesor universitar : Teoria auto-împlinirii unei profeții (Self-fulfilling prophecy) | Avatarurile unei existențe


----------



## danielstan

Am 2 sugestii:

"profeție care se împlinește de la sine"

"profeție de la sine împlinită"

prin analogie cu traduceri din sec. XIX care au devenit expresii consacrate, precum
"de sine stătător"
"cu de la sine putere"

Sensul cel mai potrivit mi se pare atins în prima propunere, deși folosește mai multe cuvinte.
Nu cred ca scopul traducerii este de a se cala cuvânt cu cuvânt pe original, ci de a reda ideea într-o formă care sună bine românește.

Altfel ajungem la barbarismele ultimilor 10-20 de ani:
_per sources_ = "pe surse"
_kind of_ = "de genu' "
_fast forward _= "pe repede-nainte"
_focused_ = "focusat"
_guess what _= "ghici ce"
_to apply for_ = "a aplica pentru"
_rebranded_ = "rebranduit / rebrenduit" (o fosta ministra a folosit termenul!)
_pronounced dead..._ vă las să ghiciți traducerea


----------

